# Controlling Fog



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I have an outdoor trail and have realized that if you just let the fog blow straight out of the nozzle it most likely wont stay. I've bought froggys fog (very dense fog) and upgraded to some more powerful foggers. Now all I need to know how to do is keep it in one area. What's the best way to keep fog controlled? Piping with holes in it? A cloth directly in front of the nozzle? I've heard of both, but I'm not sure what method to go about. If you recommend one of those or know of a better way please let me know!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Keeping fog corralled is tough. You can cool it down so it doesn't rise too much and blow away, but any wind at all is a problem. I tried the 4" drainage pipe thing last year and was pretty happy with the results. Here's an indoor test with a Chauvet F-1250, Froggy's Swamp Juice and frozen water bottles in the pipe.

Fog test with 4" pipe video by Otaku1031 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid73.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/Otaku1031/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i231/Otaku1031/MOV06501


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I found a spool of that black tubing in a dumpster next to my work and that is just what I'll be doing this year. Dumpster diving Pays off again!!
Thanks Otaku


----------



## edgTX99 (Sep 28, 2009)

They're not kidding about *any* wind at all blowing it away. I was working on my fog chiller in the front of my house a couple nights ago. It worked well--until the central A/C turned on and I watched it get sucked into the living room and then spread around the house... doesn't take much and it goes where you don't want it. However, once it permeates every room of the house, it tends to stick around for a while.


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

That's some nice looking fog! I was thinking about doing the same thing this year!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Otaku is right... wind is the enemy. It's nearly impossible to control fog in an open area. Cooling it helps a lot. I suppose the only option is to relocate the fogger up wind so at least the fog will flow towards the intended area. However, most of us have a predetermined location for the fogger so the wind direction is a crap shoot. Also, the wind direction usually changes no matter what. Unless there is a big wind I would just set up the fogger and go for it. Besides, big wind can be too much for many static props, too. Good luck!

Oh, and I'm not a big fan of fogging inside. The fog can leave a greasy residue on everything. At least outside the rain will wash away any residue.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

I know a few theme parks here enclose areas with like a 6" high to up to a 12" high barrier to keep the fog "pooled" in a certain area. I have done that with my front yard. Basically line the perimeter with some black plastic drop cloth stuff you use to tarp up a room when you are going to paint it. You can get a huge roll at any home improvement place. The cost can get up there depending on how thick (in mm.) the plastic is, but one roll should last you several seasons.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have six fog machines and each one is set up differently. One is identical to the video above by Otaku. I will add that in that particular set up I have GREAT success by stuffing a towel at the end of the pipe and then gathering leaves and piling them on top of the entire length of pipe. Makes the fog move more slowly and therefore appear more creepy. One small gust of wind and its over....

While we are at it....I have to say any fog machine which has a controller will allow you to slow down the rate and that is a good thing. If you put the setting on high and it blasts out of the nozzle....then it will just disspate much more quickly.

My favorite fog machine of all time is the Antari Ice....it is simply bad ass. Yes it costs a lot ($700) but I have fiddle faddled with my other four machines for years. The Antari is a "set it and forget it machine. You adjust the controller, add regular (or dry) ice....and this sucker PUMPS out slow moving...eerie fog all night long...is VERY quiet etc. No need for pipes......nothing. It is pretty large in size (think large cooler size) but IMO worth every penny if you are a serious haunter (I even like it better than my vortex fog chiller).


----------

